# buying an apartment in Dubai



## Epcia (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello everyone :wave: I joined this forum because I'm planning to buy an apartment in Dubai as a financial investment and a place to spend holidays - the cheapest possible, just a studio for me. I've checked the prices but I still don't know how much it costs to maintain a studio in Dubai, including rent, water, electricity, internet, all that... Could you please inform me about this? How much, more or less, should I expect to pay monthly? 

I hope someone here will be able to help me :help:

Thanks so much in advance! Take care


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Epcia

Hopefully someone will come and give you some feedback but in the meanwhile why don't you check Overseas Property Investment Forum - you're more likely to find answers on that forum. 

Good luck


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Location should be your priority if you are looking for an investment. A good location means you can let it out as a holiday let when you are not using it. There are companies here who can manage it for you (for a % of the rental).
You can buy a studio apartment in The Marina (good access for Beach and Metro) for dhs.400,000. 
Electricity/Water/TV/Internet - approx dhs.600 a month.
Service Charges - approx dhs.7000 a year.
Rental income (as holiday lets) - dhs 3000-4000 a month.
You can buy cheaper studio apartments in areas such as International City but you won't get the rental income from them.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Epcia said:


> Hello everyone :wave: I joined this forum because I'm planning to buy an apartment in Dubai as a financial investment and a place to spend holidays - the cheapest possible, just a studio for me. I've checked the prices but I still don't know how much it costs to maintain a studio in Dubai, including rent, water, electricity, internet, all that... Could you please inform me about this? How much, more or less, should I expect to pay monthly?
> 
> I hope someone here will be able to help me :help:
> 
> Thanks so much in advance! Take care


The best advice I can give you is, dont invest in Dubai real estate. When you want to chill out in Dubai on holiday stay in a hotel studio apartment, there is loads to choose from.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Epcia,

anytime you mention buying property in dubai you will get bombarded by a horde of naysayers...and justifiably so-- i however am not among those who believe that investing in dubai property is a bad idea if you do your due diligence, are well informed, and are smart about your purchase.

HOWEVER, that being said- i dont think your circumstance is most favorable for or warrants a purchase in dubai. you would only be here in and out on vacation for limited times and you would be seeking to rent it out in the interim. if you are looking for the "cheapest possible" studio-- that would be in international city and you are NOT going to be able to rent that out "in between" your visits.

an investment in dubai property whether it be for return through rental or just for your own personal living should only be done by someone who is present and spending a long LONG time in the region. otherwise, managing it, maintaining it, letting and organizing rentals, etc etc will be a huge hassle and a nightmare. its bad enough for the people doing it that are permanent residents!

best of luck to you. evaluate everything very carefully before you make any kind of decision and ask for lots of advice (not from realtors!)

beenie


----------



## Epcia (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies and advice. Of course, I'm not going to make a hasty decision. 
I don't know which direction my life is going to take during the next few months, perhaps I'll move to Dubai permanently and renting no longer will be an issue.
Wandabug, if you can please tell me if rent is included in the amounts you gave me. Also, I'm wondering if payments are dependant on location. If I buy a more expensive apartment, will I also pay higher bills? 
Thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You can't move to Dubai permanently. Only owners of property worth more than 1 million AED can obtain a temporary residency visa (currently six months, might go up to three years at most, but this is a grey area and subject to change at the Dubai Municipality's whims). Your residency status is dependent on your employment visa. No job = no visa. Lose your job, lose your visa, must leave country. Under no circumstances will you be guaranteed permanent residency unless you marry a local. 

Plenty of people came out here with a long term plan and ended up leaving much sooner than they anticipated. Others came here with a short term plan and ended up staying longer. Trying to plan a future in Dubai is relying on the stability of quicksand. 



Epcia said:


> Thank you all for your replies and advice. Of course, I'm not going to make a hasty decision.
> I don't know which direction my life is going to take during the next few months, perhaps I'll move to Dubai permanently and renting no longer will be an issue.
> Wandabug, if you can please tell me if rent is included in the amounts you gave me. Also, I'm wondering if payments are dependant on location. If I buy a more expensive apartment, will I also pay higher bills?
> Thanks


----------

